# [fstab-fat32]Imposible de monter mé partitions Fat32(resolu)

## fylen

Bonjour, tout d'abord désolé si cela a deja été posté ailleur mais apres 1 semaine de recherche, je n'ai rien trouvé...

Donc voila mon problème:

d'abord avec la commande "fdisk -l", voila la composition de ma config. niveau disk:

Disk /dev/hda: 120.0 GB, 120000000000 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14589 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda2            2551        2800     2008125   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3            2801       14580    94622850   83  Linux

Disk /dev/hdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1       14593   117218241    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

En fait ce que je cherche a faire, c'est monter au demarrage les partitions fat32...

Donc voici le fstab que j'ai créé:

/dev/hda3			/		ext3		noatime			1 1

/dev/hda2			none		swap		sw				0 0

/dev/hda1			/mnt/win32	vfat		default			0 0

/dev/hdb1			/mnt/file	vfat		default			0 0

none				/proc		proc		defaults			0 0

none				/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	auto		noauto,user			0 0

/dev/fd0			/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto,user			0 0

none				/proc/bus/usb	usbfs		defaults		0 0

Le probleme c'est que lors de la sequence de boot, il m'affiche le message suivant en me disant q'il n'est pas possible

de les monter: "wrong fs type, ... ... "

En parcourant les forum sur le net, j'ai lu que ca pouvait venir de mon kernel qui ne reconnait pas les partitions...

Cependant, je l'ai configuré moi-meme et voila un extrait de cette config.:

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

Voila, en esperant avoir donné toute les informations necessaires pour m'aider, si vous pouviez m'aider à savoir d'où ca vient, je vous remercie par avance...Last edited by fylen on Mon Jan 24, 2005 9:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

essaye avec defaults au lieu de default !

et aussi, il faut choisir entre auto et noauto, mais pas les 2 en meme temps  :Very Happy: 

autrement si tu y vas a la main ? genre :

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win32 ??

----------

## zdra

Ma partition fat32 je la monte comme ça:

```
/dev/hdc1 /mnt/stoque auto umask=0,users 0 0
```

Je remarques que l'option users jdevrais l'enlever d'ailleur :p

Sinon l'option umask=0 c'est pour que tt les fichiers appartiennent à root et avec les droites 777 cad tt le monde fait ce qu'il veut. C'est pas génial mais le fat32 étant une grosse bouse on sait pas faire mieux (pas possible de définir un proprio de fichier, pas de perms à la unix...)

----------

## kernelsensei

ben moi j'ai definit un GID qui a le droit d'ecriture sur la partoche win. comme ca :

```
/dev/hdc1           /mnt/win        vfat        defaults,gid=wwin,umask=002                 0 0
```

----------

## fylen

D'abord merci kernel_sensei pour la rapidité de ta reponse...

Pour en revenir au probleme, defaults au lieu de default ne donne rien de mieu malheureusement, et si j'essaye de le monter manuellement, voici le message d'erreur que j'ai en retour:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,

       or too many mounted file systems

Je retourne de ce pas essayer la methode de zdra et je vous tient au courant, encore merci...

----------

## polytan

Chez moi, j'ai fais comme ca pour monter mes partoches win au démarrage : 

```

/dev/hda1      /mnt/win      vfat      auto,nosuid,user,rw      0   0

```

A adapter bien sur dans ton cas !    :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

cat /proc/filesystems

vfat est repris dans la liste ?

----------

## fylen

Bon, j'ai commancé par testé toutes vos declarations, mais aucune ne semble y faire quoi que ce soit....

sinon, voici le contenu de /proc/filesestems:

nodev	sysfs

nodev	rootfs

nodev	bdev

nodev	proc

nodev	sockfs

nodev	usbfs

nodev	usbdevfs

nodev	futexfs

nodev	tmpfs

nodev	pipefs

nodev	eventpollfs

nodev	devpts

	ext3

nodev	ramfs

nodev	hugetlbfs

	msdos

	vfat

	iso9660

nodev	devfs

nodev	nfs

nodev	nfsd

	ntfs

nodev	autofs

nodev	mqueue

nodev	oprofilefs

nodev	rpc_pipefs

Donc vfat y est bien...

Je ne comprend vraiment pas pourquoi sa ne marche pas :s

----------

## kernelsensei

le point de montage existe bien ?

tu peux nous donner ton 

```
cat /proc/partitions
```

 stp !

----------

## fylen

/proc/partitions:

major minor  #blocks  name

   3     0  117187500 hda

   3     1   20482843 hda1

   3     2    2008125 hda2

   3     3   94622850 hda3

   3    64  117220824 hdb

   3    65  117218241 hdb1

La aussi tout me semble bon :s

----------

## guilc

depuis quelques temps, sur les 2.6 récent, les checks du magic flag des partition fat ont été renforcés, ce qui fait que certaines fat très légerement endomagées qui marchaient avant sont maintenant non reconnues, car considérées comme endommagées...

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est un petit reformatage de la fat...

----------

## fylen

Es ce qu'il existe un moyen de savoir si le kernel les detecte vraiment comme endommagées?? Parce que je voudrais pas dire mais mes disks sont presque pleins, et avec +120Go de données, je preferrerai utiliser ca en dernier recour...

----------

## zdra

Sinon si t'as encore un windows sous la main, fait un scandisk  :Wink: 

----------

## fylen

Mauvaise nouvelle, je vient de faire un scandisk et mes disk sont clean, j'aurai preferé une erreur et savoir d'ou vient mon probleme, parce que la, c'est toujours el grand mystere :s

----------

## guilc

le scandisk ne détecte pas ces erreurs. il faut utiliser dosfsck pour ça, il détecte plein d'erreurs alors que scandisk trouve que totu est clean, et... il a souvent raison de voir des erreurs...

----------

## fylen

Petite question bete, mais je le trouve ou dosfsck??? sije fait emerge --search dosfsck, il me trouve rien, de plus, sur google, a par les man de dosfsck je n'ai rien trouvé...

tu pourai m'aider plz?

----------

## kernelsensei

dosutils je crois !

----------

## Polo

```
emerge dosfstools
```

non?

@kernel_sensei : j'ai pas d'ebuild dosutils ...... (donc je pencherai vers dosfstools)

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais je m'ai gourir !   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fylen

bon ben on dirait kil detecte quand meme psa mal d'erreur, mais je ne comprend pas trop leur sens, mais es ce qu'il n'y a pas un autre moyen de monter ces partitions?? me sent pas de tout formater, sa m'apporterai rien...

Il n'y a pas un moyen par exemple avec mount, pour lui demander de donner ce qui le bloc exactement???

----------

## zdra

man mount   :Rolling Eyes: 

sinon je sais pas

----------

## fylen

Bon, j'ai vu que dans /var/log/everything/current, yavait le log des connection...

j'ai donc lancé une session, fait la commande "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win32" et terminé la session, et voila le log:

Jan 23 22:20:54 [kernel] Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hda3)

Jan 23 22:20:54 [/usr/sbin/cron] (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jan 23 22:21:04 [login] PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; REMOTEHOST

Jan 23 22:21:04 [PAM-env] Unknown PAM_ITEM: <DISPLAY>

Jan 23 22:21:04 [login] PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; DISPLAY

Jan 23 22:21:04 [PAM-env] Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Jan 23 22:21:04 [login] PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

Jan 23 22:21:04 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Jan 23 22:21:23 [kernel] FAT: codepage cp437 not found

                - Last output repeated twice -

Jan 23 22:21:38 [init] Switching to runlevel: 6

je pense que mon probleme vient du "FAT: codepage cp437 not found" mais dapres mes post precedent, je lai integré au noyau, donc si qulqun a une idée avec ces nouveaux renseignements, je lui en serait eternellement reconnaissant lol

----------

## zdra

t'as compilé les modules... et ils sont chargé ?? fais un coup de lsmod apres le mount  :Wink: 

et si t'as pas le module tu fais un coup de modprobe <nom-module>

----------

## Polo

bah oui, mais y a plusieurs codepage...

en france, c'est le 850. le 437, je crois que c'est le états-unis, mais la je suis vraiment pas sur (n'ayant jamais "reçu" de disque dur formaté en FAT32 venant des USA lol  :Laughing:  )

est-ce que tu a mis plusieurs codepages dans le noyeau? (bah au moins la 437 en tous cas...)

----------

## zdra

il y a aussi dans le kernel :

```
(850) Default codepage for FAT
```

peut-etre qu'il faut y mettre 437 pour toi alors ? fin ce n'est que la codepage par défaut, ça peut s'arranger avec un option explicite à mount (-o codepage=XXX)

----------

## Polo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> il y a aussi dans le kernel :
> 
> ```
> (850) Default codepage for FAT
> ```
> ...

 

oui pas bete ca.... et ca éviterai qu'il se recompile son kernel pour ca... (en supposant que ca marche  :Wink:  )

----------

## fylen

Bon, alors merci encore une fois pour vos conseils mais je n'ai toujours pas reussi a faire marchre tout sa, en ajoutant l'option -o codepage=437, il me fait toujours la meme erreur et le meme message de sortie dans le log que precedemment. 

Par contre pour le module, y'en a un pour le codepage?? En tout cas, en regardant la config de mon kernel:

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

On peut voir ke j'ai bien specifié le bon codepage....

Par contre, en configrant mon kernel (c'est la premiere fois que je compile un kernel), devant une option on peut mettre <*> ou <M> pour l'integré, et moi j'ai tjrs mis <*>...

Si j'ai bien compri tt est directement intégré au noyau non?? docn je ne doit pas avoir de module...

Et si je doit en avoir, c'est quel commande pour les voir et lequel es ce que je doit integré avec modprobe??? (lsmod -l ne donne rien...)

----------

## kernelsensei

le tout n'est pas de mettre le bon codepage, mais il faut aussi activer le support du-dit codepage dans le kernel dans Native Language Support ou un truc du style ! (section FileSystem)

exemple chez moi :

```
CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

----------

## zdra

juste  :Wink: 

----------

## fylen

Merci Kernel_sensei, c'etait bien sa, j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait uen rubrique Native Lanquage Support, me suis recompilé le noyau et tout marche, merci a tous...

PS: Je savais que c'etait uen erreur bete :p

----------

## kcd

Bonjour,

meme probleme, ce qui sera surement resolut ce soir en mettant le support du codepage correspondant.

(Je ne comprenais pas vraiemnt moi non plus pourquoi il m'etait impossible de monter de la FAT32 qui a priori est toute fraichement foramtée).

Merci beaucoup !

A bientôt.

----------

